# Problème mackeeper et pop'up



## jean cotton (5 Novembre 2014)

Bonj
C'est vrai que depuis Yosemite j'ai plein de pop up que je n'avais pas malgré le blocage des fenêtres surgissantes et vous ? Pourquoi ?
Avec des sites "sur" comme Apple et notamment Mackeeper qui m'inonde,
Pour nettoyer mon mac ,plus de 10 fois par jour .je leur ai envoyer un message .. Mais ça continu
Comment faire? Et dénoncer aussi la surabondance de pop'up avec Yosemite 
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2014)

multi mutii traité
plusieurs sujets par semaine , ca devient lassant

on resume
tu t'es pris un adware

eviter de telecharger n'importe où
et ne choisir que sites serieux (par exemple l'app store d'Apple) ou directement le site du developpeur
fuir les sites genre softonic , download.com et autres bouseries

desinstaller le ou les adwares
( ca aussi multitraité)
outil là ( ou methode manuelle)
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/

note le developpeur ( de l'outil) a remarqué que certains adware empêchaient de charger son propre outil! depuis quelques jours
il va regler ca
le developpeur met en place des contre mesures
en attendant tu peux acceder au telechargement direct de l'outil zigouilleur
(un dmg)


> In the meantime, for anyone affected by this problem, you can download AdwareMedic directly from here:
> 
> http://www.adwaremedic.com/AdwareMedic.dmg



et pour ceux que ca interesse le developpeur a fait un excellent topo sur cette bouse de mackeeper
( une arnaque ET un machin qui peut flinguer le mac)


----------



## r e m y (5 Novembre 2014)

C'est la suite du fil "Zip Cloud énervant" je suppose...

Ce mac a été infesté par un Adware qu'il faut éradiquer (cf le message détaillé de Pascal ci-dessus)
Ca n'a rien à voir avec Yosemite!


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2014)

jean cotton a dit:


> Bonj
> C'est vrai que depuis Yosemite j'ai plein de pop up que je n'avais pas malgré le blocage des fenêtres surgissantes et vous ? Pourquoi ?
> Avec des sites "sur" comme Apple et notamment Mackeeper qui m'inonde,
> Pour nettoyer mon mac ,plus de 10 fois par jour .je leur ai envoyer un message .. Mais ça continu
> ...



Celle-là, elle est bonne ! C'est toi le fautif en allant télécharger là ou il ne faut pas et tu mets tout sur le dos de Yosemite !!! 

Hé ben, il va te falloir faire de sacrés efforts pour apprendre à te limiter à toujours télécharger sur le site officiel des éditeurs. 

Et faire des multi messages, ne fait rien avancer.


----------



## jean cotton (5 Novembre 2014)

Et.... Cool Man t'énerve pas
Il y a eu un problème de virgule 
Qui a dénaturé mon texte.


----------

